
Some Republicans Reject Trump’s Harsh Response to Unrest - chmaynard
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/02/us/trump-republicans-protesters.html
======
chmaynard
From the article:

Senator Ted Cruz, Republican of Texas, commended Mr. Trump, saying, “I’m glad
the president led by going to St. John’s Church.” It was the protesters, not
the president, who had abused power, Mr. Cruz said.

